# You are worth your weight in gold



## Funper

Is there an equivalent idiom in Finnish?


----------



## Gavril

Funper said:


> Is there an equivalent idiom in Finnish?



I have limited familiarity with Finnish idioms, but my dictionary suggests the following translations for "You are worth your weight in gold":

_Olet korvaamaton _(= literally, "You are irreplaceable")

_Olet kullan arvoinen _(= "You are as valuable as gold")

_Maksat painosi kultaa _(= "You cost your weight in gold")


----------



## sakvaka

_Olet painosi arvoinen kullassa_ is a suitable translation. Men hur säger man det på svenska?


----------



## Funper

sakvaka said:


> _Olet painosi arvoinen kullassa_ is a suitable translation. Men hur säger man det på svenska?



Du är värd din vikt i guld.


----------

